# K60.....what I've learned over the years



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

As with anything, there are things we change as we've gotten more experienced. Here's a few things I've learned about the K60. Feel free to add or comment.

For long trips between the van and jobsite, I use a foldable cart. This one I bought from Northern Tool and can also double as a regular hand cart to move water heaters. I bolted a piece of aluminum plate to the back. BTW...that's what 8 year old cable looks like.

The reverse auger gets alot a lot of great press since Rick introduced it to many of us. However I've been having really great luck with my general auger R-RTR-10. The cable thickness is extremely thick. I cut some of the tip off so it can fit in 3" pipe. I used it to pull out this giant root out of an area drain. I like it because I'll feed the cable in reverse(selector switch) and go to forward when I hit the blockage. 

Feeding in reverse seems to go easier and if the auger gets into some big roots, it'll pull itself easier when going in forward. I've been in root masses so big the reverse auger wouldn't screw into the mass. 

The general rotary saw blades 3RSB and 4RSB are awesome as well but I like to use ridgid cable holders. Using just one blade works great as well.

Last one....someone from PZ taught me this one....if the cable isn't spinning, the cutter isn't working. Always try to keep that cable spinning. Torquing it up doesn't work as well.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

What do you use the head in the picture for? What situations?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> What do you use the head in the picture for? What situations?


Really big root masses. When you go in and the cable is grabbing but feels sluggish. You pull the cable out and there's just a tiny amount of roots on your cable head. This is the same style of cutter head that AllClear was pulling 24' roots with his K7500.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

This is my finish cutter for the 60...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Plumbducky said:


> This is my finish cutter for the 60... Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 I've replaced the blades several times myself but I figured to save time just once I would ask someone at Colemans to do it for me. 
When you go to replace the blades get a pair of bent snap ring pliers and use a new ring every time. 
Lost a set blades because some kid at Coleman used a screwdriver. They warranteed the blades but I lost them again. I bought a new assembly from them anyways. 
Marv is so funny-I bought some parts for the k1500 and assembled them wrong. He said he'd fire me if I worked for him. 
So far I've done all my own switches, brushes, cords, inner spartan drums, motors belts and replaced those plastic ridgid k1500 wheels with metal ones. Everybody is allowed a good fudge up. It's part of life.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> I've replaced the blades several times myself but I figured to save time just once I would ask someone at Colemans to do it for me.
> When you go to replace the blades get a pair of bent snap ring pliers and use a new ring every time.
> Lost a set blades because some kid at Coleman used a screwdriver. They warranteed the blades but I lost them again. I bought a new assembly from them anyways.
> Marv is so funny-I bought some parts for the k1500 and assembled them wrong. He said he'd fire me if I worked for him.
> So far I've done all my own switches, brushes, cords, inner spartan drums, motors belts and replaced those plastic ridgid k1500 wheels with metal ones. Everybody is allowed a good fudge up. It's part of life.




Do you have a cutter like the one plumducky pictured for you k-1500?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have learned that a great auger bit for getting stuck in a root line is this one. I should not have sent this bit down the line. I did it because the cutter bits were not getting through the stoppage. I cleared the stoppage with an arrowhead bit, but then got this one stuck. Anyway, retrieved my cable and made the necessary repairs.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have learned that a great auger bit for getting stuck in a root line is this one. I should not have sent this bit down the line. I did it because the cutter bits were not getting through the stoppage. I cleared the stoppage with an arrowhead bit, but then got this one stuck. Anyway, retrieved my cable and made the necessary repairs.


Yup! I got this one stuck so bad in a root infested clay lateral in Palm Springs about 2 years ago. That was before. Had a camera. I had to have my previous company come out with theirs and I had to free it with the jetter...this head has since been taken out of service


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> I've replaced the blades several times myself but I figured to save time just once I would ask someone at Colemans to do it for me.
> *When you go to replace the blades get a pair of bent snap ring pliers and use a new ring every time.
> Lost a set blades because some kid at Coleman used a screwdriver. They warranteed the blades but I lost them again. * I bought a new assembly from them anyways.
> Marv is so funny-I bought some parts for the k1500 and assembled them wrong. He said he'd fire me if I worked for him.
> So far I've done all my own switches, brushes, cords, inner spartan drums, motors belts and replaced those plastic ridgid k1500 wheels with metal ones. Everybody is allowed a good fudge up. It's part of life.


Where are you using a ring at?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I use eel ends and cable in the 1500-I also have a drop head-ridgid does not. Plum duckys cutter is a General 3x6 On the bottom side-there's one snap ring holding that cutter together. 
. I had a welding shop adapt an eel cutter end to my ridgid 4x6 cutter. Sometimes for one reason or another either cutter won't do. And I'm one damn determined plumber when I can't run a 6" cutter because of a stupid turn or some idiot puts a 6" running trap in the front lawn.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Plumbducky said:


> This is my finish cutter for the 60...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got one from Kirk at AJ Coleman. He set it up for my Dreel.

Quick question, Do you camera before you use it every time?

Thanks


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Usually I camera after opening the line.

Show the owner, explain that this is where most stop. Then run the expanding cutter. And then reinspect.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> As with anything, there are things we change as we've gotten more experienced. Here's a few things I've learned about the K60. Feel free to add or comment.
> 
> For long trips between the van and jobsite, I use a foldable cart. This one I bought from Northern Tool and can also double as a regular hand cart to move water heaters. I bolted a piece of aluminum plate to the back. BTW...that's what 8 year old cable looks like.
> 
> ...


Have you ever ran into a line you couldn't clear with your k-60.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep but they were area drains. Both times I couldn't get past I said it felt like I was grinding plastic and both times I was right and the line was collapsed. 

Oh there was a time I got stuck in the city sewer with the k60 and a reverse auger and used my jetter to cut the roots out around me. Got stuck real fast on that one. Have the whole process on video. 

But other than that I can't think of a time. But I've done a whole lotta jobs that guys with drum machines have failed, but I think that's more the operator then anything. But with that, I've never followed behind a plumber with sectional that didn't get the line opened. 

I think a plumber will find value in having both machines but if you could only have one it would be a k60 hands down imo.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Yep but they were area drains. Both times I couldn't get past I said it felt like I was grinding plastic and both times I was right and the line was collapsed. Oh there was a time I got stuck in the city sewer with the k60 and a reverse auger and used my jetter to cut the roots out around me. Got stuck real fast on that one. Have the whole process on video. But other than that I can't think of a time. But I've done a whole lotta jobs that guys with drum machines have failed, but I think that's more the operator then anything. But with that, I've never followed behind a plumber with sectional that didn't get the line opened. I think a plumber will find value in having both machines but if you could only have one it would be a k60 hands down imo.


Do you cable mostly 4" lines. Because I rarely use my 60 because of the limited torque. A lot of times I'll give it a shot. And end up pulling out the 1500. Double the hassle double the work.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Do you cable mostly 4" lines. Because I rarely use my 60 because of the limited torque. A lot of times I'll give it a shot. And end up pulling out the 1500. Double the hassle double the work.



:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Do you cable mostly 4" lines. Because I rarely use my 60 because of the limited torque. A lot of times I'll give it a shot. And end up pulling out the 1500. Double the hassle double the work.


Here it's 4" to the sidewalk, then goes to 6". Usually have the biggest issue with the 6" because of the tree between the sidewalk and the curb. 

Have never had a 7/8 cable flip on me, even in 6". 

Our most common trees are ficus, eucalyptus, live oak and willow.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

We have mostly basements around here. I love the portability of the k-60. I already have a general speed rooter 92. Im having a hard time getting that machine up from the basements anymore. Is the k-60 a pretty clean machine if using drops and tarps to hold the cable on. The guy at my local supplier suggested a k-1500 but I herd it's a sh.. slinger. Lol. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Mr Plumber said:


> We have mostly basements around here. I love the portability of the k-60. I already have a general speed rooter 92. Im having a hard time getting that machine up from the basements anymore. *Is the k-60 a pretty clean machine if using drops and tarps to hold the cable on.* The guy at my local supplier suggested a k-1500 but I herd it's a sh.. slinger. Lol.
> Thanks for the advice.


It really is pretty darn clean. One thing is when the water drops is I run alot of water before bringing back the cable and spin the cable out. Comes out fairly dry and anything flinging off the cable is clean(er) water then black sewage.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

This guy I know will fill the washing machine and bathtub with hot water and soap for the pull back. Hot cables definitely dry faster.


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

The only time I got a cable stuck it was on a drain field pipe. The 1500 bored right through the side of the corrugated pipe and got stuck. I didn't do that again... Had to dig up the drain line.
One time I had a k50 line break at the coupling while going down a roof vent. but luckily the busted end was only about 2 foot down (allready had about 75 foot down the line) so it was easy to get a hold of and pull out. 
The only time I seem to get a lot of black sewer coming back with the line is when I do tub or shower lines with the k50 from the nasty grease. Not so mush on the larger line with the 1500. So now, even though I rinse the lines, I always wipe them down with a towel as I am pulling them out.


----------

